# I dislike "new knives" with "old bevels."



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I needed something to do today, and I didn't want Denton to find me. I can't say why he always wins, but I'm thinking he can smell *blade steel polish*...

I do not know if I can post pictures yet, but the knife I found (in a new A.G. Russell catalog) is called The Medium Gunstock Lockback. I fell for the thing the moment I saw it! I wanted an EDC knife with a single blade and nothing but stainless steel, butt to choil. 

The picture I got is from their Spring 2021 catalog, page 10, with the yellow Delrin model going by their stock number *RUS-CQ13YD*. I got it for 59 bucks, it was only 'utility sharp,' the bevel was tad off and there was one dull spot in the rear of the curved blade.

The repair took about an hour, but the bevel is now true, it's nice and sharp for stainless. And when it's unfolded it locks up tight--_very tight_.

I intend to eat with the knife since I could dip the whole thing in gravy and wash it in the sink. I have heard scuttlebutt in gun shops claiming a sharp, stainless knife can penetrate Kevlar. Seems like a waste to destroy a good knife.

I will find a moderator and find out if I have enough clout to post the picture. This knife is a keeper, and I would offer you should get one at this price. Thank you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There shouldn't be anything preventing you from posting pictures.
If you're intending to upload a picture from your system, find the 11th button from the left under the reply box (it looks like a small picture of a landscape), click it, and either drag the image file from your system to the box that pops up or click the box to use a standard file explorer interface to find the file.
Once applied, the image will then be attached to your message.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> There shouldn't be anything preventing you from posting pictures.
> If you're intending to upload a picture from your system, find the 11th button from the left under the reply box (it looks like a small picture of a landscape), click it, and either drag the image file from your system to the box that pops up or click the box to use a standard file explorer interface to find the file.
> Once applied, the image will then be attached to your message.


Thanks for the information. I had a picture already on my desk-top and used that. I know the picture might have you wondering.

Yes, I I read O'Reilly's treatise on the killing of Jesus. And further, I never go anywhere without a knife. Obviously, I like stilettos...


----------

